# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht (Hamburg)

## Katjuscha

Hallo! 
Ich bin Windsurf-Anfngerin (eigenes Material vorhanden) und suche nach netten Leuten die Lust haben in der Woche oder am Wochenende ans Wasser zu fahren. Ich bin noch auf Stehreviere angewiesen und wrde bei 4-6 Windstrken raus gehen. Leider habe ich keinen eigenen PKW. 
Ich freue mich ber Nachrichten!

----------


## steffen81

hallo katjuscha wenn du lust hast? ich fahre immer nach meldorf aber immer bers wohenende dann kann ich dich mitnehmen musst dir dann ein zelt mit nehmen!Fr die verpflegung kann ich fr sorgen.Ich fahr mit dem wohnmobil hin und wrde mich freunen dich mal mit zu nehmen, da mein surfpartner ausgefallen ist und ich nun immer alleine los mu! Wir knnen auch nach fehmarn fahren ist auch nicht schlecht da 
lg steffen 

steffen.boldt@googlemail.com

----------

